# KASR's Patio BBQ HERF: Gauging interest



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, the weather is finally stablizing...well, as stable as it can get here...and I'd like to throw a backyard, patio, BBQ Herf at my place for all the gorillas nearby that would like to meet up and enjoy free food and cigars!

I have atleast 3-4 people who smoke cigars (that are not CS members) that will for sure show, so this is an open invite for any gorilla's willing to make the trek out here (not limited to Oklahoma City, Tulsa, or surroundings). Gonna plan it for end of this month, early April.

If interested, post here or PM me. Thanks for reading!

Here's the herf area being discussed:



BBQ machine:


Additional reasons to come:


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

KASR said:


> Well, the weather is finally stablizing...well, as stable as it can get here...and I'd like to throw a backyard, patio, BBQ Herf at my place for all the gorillas nearby that would like to meet up and enjoy free food and cigars!
> 
> I have atleast 3-4 people who smoke cigars (that are not CS members) that will for sure show, so this is an open invite for any gorilla's willing to make the trek out here (not limited to Oklahoma City, Tulsa, or surroundings). Gonna plan it for end of this month, early April.
> 
> If interested, post here or PM me. Thanks for reading!


Sounds like a blast! Wish I could make it!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Sounds like a blast! Wish I could make it!


:tpd:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

You actually have me thinking .... lol. That's, what ?? ... a six hour jaunt ?

:z 

hrmmmmmmmm ...... I'll think about it ..... I really need to get away for a couple of days. The intrest is here, but I dunno if it would be feasible.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Hhmmm, about an 8 hour drive for me. Gas to OKC about $100.
Herfing with KASR "priceless". Dam I wish this was a little closer.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> hrmmmmmmmm ...... I'll think about it ..... I really need to get away for a couple of days. The intrest is here, but I dunno if it would be feasible.


The mind can justify anything....surely you of all people know that by now! LOL!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

KASR said:


> The mind can justify anything....surely you of all people know that by now! LOL!!


Yes I do .... all too well. :r

Do you know an actual date ??


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a "2 and a half hour drive" so I could make it in two... hmm... yeah fill me in when you're going to do it! In case you weren't aware, the world revolves around me and I'm going to be gone (in Lawrence, KS (go Jayhawks)) today through next Saturday so don't do it then. Just my 2 mil.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Yes I do .... all too well. :r
> 
> Do you know an actual date ??


I'm gonna gauge interest and find a mutually agreeable date for all interested.
Tentatively end of this month OR beginning of April.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

"GOT BBQ?".......I know this guy that has some stuff that I'm told isn't half bad


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Added some pics to help encourage people!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

KASR said:


> I'm gonna gauge interest and find a mutually agreeable date for all interested.
> Tentatively end of this month OR beginning of April.


I'll see what I can do, bro..... I know I have to be here in KC, Sunday the 8th of April ... and I'll have to check finances ... got to get the car in for 60K service, so it will depend on what that will run me.

If I do, I will probably come the day prior, get a room and leave the day after .... there's some other stufffs I wanna do if I go.

Will keep an eye on this thread & let you know.

psssst .... can you photochop a cup of coffee in that last picture, to keep my intrest up ?? ... lol


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ha with a two hour drive I think the "additional reasons" are look-but-don't-touch items :al


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I will be the first to say.

*Hell Yeah I will be there. *​


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure I could make it 

I'm easy on dates, all are bad! I'll make a hole in my schedule, if at all possible, wherever you say boss. Only preference is sometime when I'm in OKC, Friday evening through Sunday evening.

You might consider that spring turkey season starts April 6 if I'm not mistaken, dunno how that might affect attendance? I might throw out a turkey camp herfatation for April 13-21 come to think of it, bring yer tents, shotgun and mobile 'dor


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I wish my weather would stabilize... Cool idea! :ss


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

sounds like a plan stan. i only got about an hour drive! only problem here is that i'm workin' the last weekend in march and the first weekend in april. let me know when you decide on a date. hopefully i'll be off...work. 

Lee


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> sounds like a plan stan. i only got about an hour drive! only problem here is that i'm workin' the last weekend in march and the first weekend in april. let me know when you decide on a date. hopefully i'll be off...work.
> 
> Lee


We'd love to be able to commodate ya - we can see what everyone else thinks or can do and come up with a date.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I lived closer.

I would realy like the oppourtunity to Herf with you KASR.

Someday are paths will cross.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I lived closer.
> 
> I would realy like the oppourtunity to Herf with you KASR.
> 
> Someday are paths will cross.


My wife has family up in New Jersey and we're supposed to go up there near summertime....might be the chance!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

KASR, if I can arrange business for OKC or Tulsa in that timeframe, I'd be up for dropping in. I'll keep a watch on this thread...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

muziq said:


> KASR, if I can arrange business for OKC or Tulsa in that timeframe, I'd be up for dropping in. I'll keep a watch on this thread...


That would be very cool! And the invite goes out to any BOTL's/SOTL's in the Texas, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas areas too.


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

do you promise not to bite my man boobs?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Leeboob said:


> do you promise not to bite my man boobs?


Since they will be BBQ Sauce present, I can make no promises.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

OK now I wish I lived in OK! :ss


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmm, pretty damn far, Hmmm that would be a two day trip If I sleep, Hmmm

How far are you from Denison Tx, hell you might not even want me there.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

KASR said:


> My wife has family up in New Jersey and we're supposed to go up there near summertime....might be the chance!


Now you are talkin .... come visit the in laws.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I lived closer.
> 
> I would realy like the oppourtunity to Herf with you KASR.
> 
> Someday are paths will cross.


:tpd: I wish I could be there too--sounds killer!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> That would be very cool! And the invite goes out to any BOTL's/SOTL's in the Texas, Kansas,* Missouri*, *Arkansas* areas too.


You know what your asking for?

Will hafta look into it.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Since they will be BBQ Sauce present, I can make no promises.


Man boobs and BBQ sauce. hmmmmm


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> Man boobs and BBQ sauce. hmmmmm


Naw, if you smoke 'em right, man boobs don't need no BBQ sauce...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey,

Any strippers? and I don't mean you in a tiara

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any strippers? and I don't mean you in a tiara
> 
> ATL


Andrew,
Are you looking for work again?
Don't we keep you busy here in Florida?:r


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

If I weren't 21 hours away, I'd love to be there!

Let us know when you'll be coming to NJ...we can get a good herf going here! (Pick an exit, any exit) :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Andrew,
> Are you looking for work again?
> Don't we keep you busy here in Florida?:r


Hey all I will say is if you're from Newark, you're bound to be a cheap bastard.

ATL


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Dang KASR, wish I was a bit closer as I would love to herf with you and the fine mid west gorillas! The "can't promise anything" comment has me a little scared for the gorillas given your old title(RBB).......Have a great one and get lots of pics of the smoking(no moob biting pics please!):cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I am definitely interested.

I, much like yayson have no good dates but I will do my best to make this one whenever it may be.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well .... Looks like some fine BOTL here, needs to make arrangements to eat my share of the bar-b-que....

(growl  )

....doesn't look like I'm gunna be able to make this trip, as the funds I was planning on using will need to be spent on a new TV, as mine went belly-up over the weekend. If something changes, I'll try to change with it, but it's not looking good for this one.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

KASR said:


> Well, the weather is finally stablizing...well, as stable as it can get here...and I'd like to throw a backyard, patio, BBQ Herf at my place for all the gorillas nearby that would like to meet up and enjoy free food and cigars!
> 
> I have atleast 3-4 people who smoke cigars (that are not CS members) that will for sure show, so this is an open invite for any gorilla's willing to make the trek out here (not limited to Oklahoma City, Tulsa, or surroundings). Gonna plan it for end of this month, early April.
> 
> ...


I am in for sure time to grill it up and smoke some great Cigars


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

*How does April 28th hit everyone?*


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That Pyrat rum looks really interesting. :al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

April 28th is my girlfriend's birthday and she wouldn't be too happy if I took off, but I'm the newbiest of newbs so I only get a tenth of a vote


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> April 28th is my girlfriend's birthday and she wouldn't be too happy if I took off, but I'm the newbiest of newbs so I only get a tenth of a vote


Tell her you'll catch her next year LMAO make her come along shell have fun


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah we're doing dinner and going to Wicked on the 29th, so maybe the 28th could be _my_ fun day. I'm sure KASR would sponsor some birthday drinks too :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mikeyj23 said:


> Yeah we're doing dinner and going to Wicked on the 29th, so maybe the 28th could be _my_ fun day. *I'm sure KASR would sponsor some birthday drinks too *:tu


More Shirley Temples ???


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> More Shirley Temples ???


:r Sounds like you all are going to have a good time down there!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I am leaving for a 7 day cruise on april the 21st. I doubt I can make it back to okieland by the 28th. I know you guys are gonna have a great time.:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

*I'm there dude!!*​


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

looks good for me

what's on the agenda for the evening? I mean like, if I'ma bring BBQ or something is it gonna be unwelcome due to your mass grilling efforts or what?!

Or shall we say more is always better and not worry about such matters?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be unable to attend........but my BBQ sauce might be able to attend as my proxy:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Just remembered. That is the weekend of the OKC marathon. Will be kinda hard to find rooms in the area.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

interest guaged? plans made?

whadup foo!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

bump for easy access. what's the dealio


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Tentatively rescheduled for May 12th so everyone can prepare.....including me.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> Tentatively rescheduled for May 12th so everyone can prepare.....including me.


still awaiting your trade?..........guess your NOT interested in a trade w/time running out


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> still awaiting your trade?..........guess your NOT interested in a trade w/time running out


Contraire...just haven't had the time to send out some sticks...gotta gather some first! LOL!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR said:


> Contraire...just haven't had the time to send out some sticks...gotta gather some first! LOL!


gather sticks :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

rcv'd your "dog rockets today......BBQ sauce to be shipped tomorrow
good trade
3 Padron 64
2 Padron 
1 RP old world
3 RP edge
1 RP lite

you can trade rockets like this anytime


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> rcv'd your "dog rockets today......BBQ sauce to be shipped tomorrow
> good trade
> 3 Padron 64
> 2 Padron
> ...


Hehe...yea, it's crazy what you find laying around at the bottom of the bucket sometimes!  Enjoy brother!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> Hehe...yea, it's crazy what you find laying around at the bottom of the bucket sometimes!  Enjoy brother!


BBQ sauce is on its way..........damn I gotta start using plastic bottles for shipping, glass puts the weight at just over 2#..........oh well worth it


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> BBQ sauce is on its way..........damn I gotta start using plastic bottles for shipping, glass puts the weight at just over 2#..........oh well worth it


But the glass makes me feel special!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> But the glass makes me feel special!


 did you get it yet? and more important was it in one piece?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> did you get it yet? and more important was it in one piece?


Got it today! Thanks Alex - you are the man....and a half!!!


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Wish I could make this one... last year I flew from Georgia to OKC and smoked a couple with Aaron...

He's a class act... but just don't sit on the bench near him. He gets a might frisky! :r :r 

Have fun fellers!

Bobby


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Wish I could make this one... last year I flew from Georgia to OKC and smoked a couple with Aaron...
> 
> He's a class act... but just don't sit on the bench near him. He gets a might frisky! :r :r
> 
> ...


Still in therapy from the experience, eh bobby?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

If I didn't live so damn far away, I would definitely be there!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sending my very deepest regrets my friend  

We are in Ponca City for the weekend, a new house came on the market and I looked at it today and knew it was the one. Called the wife and kids down to get approval and we've been dealing all night. Our offer's been accepted and we'll be engaged in red tape throughout the weekend to close on the 31st.

I'm gutted but I *think* my priorities are in the right place


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It's all good...i think we're gonna try to do a herf/bday party combined think near June 11th...or like June 9th (I think that's a weekend...) I'll know FOR SURE this coming week and hopefully post a NEW THREAD with the final details.


----------

